# Mk4 Interior reupholstery



## DustedYou (Jan 21, 2011)

I need to redo my upholstery including headliner, pillars, and the door panel fabric. I was hoping to get some information on what are some good websites that I could go to to order some material. What are the dimensions of the headliner as well?


----------



## DustedYou (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6824842656/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6824839310/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6970959473/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6970955791/in/photostream

Just some material that I picked up today at the fabric shop. I was thinking Lizard skin for the headliner and maybe the tan leather for the pillars and door cards. 

Maybe somebody can hook me up with some ideas or some websites.


----------



## fuzzybunnyl0v3r (Dec 13, 2010)

You may want to check out these threads and contact KDI Customs on here. He has done snakeskin vinyl headliners before and can tell you the proper glue to use. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5312831-Some-Custom-Interior 
http://www.mk1dubz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=455


----------

